# Bloodlines for High Knee Action



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 27, 2010)

I really would like to find a mare that I can show single pleasure driving that has really great action and a pretty head. Are there any specific bloodlines that you guys would recommend looking at for those animated movers. I wont be able to buy one for a while but I want to start researching and looking for that perfect horse! O and they would have to be bloodlines that stay under 38" too since I have all minis and dont want an only ASPC horse. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Mominis (Jan 27, 2010)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> I really would like to find a mare that I can show single pleasure driving that has really great action and a pretty head. Are there any specific bloodlines that you guys would recommend looking at for those animated movers. I wont be able to buy one for a while but I want to start researching and looking for that perfect horse! O and they would have to be bloodlines that stay under 38" too since I have all minis and dont want an only ASPC horse. Thanks a bunch!



Mountain Meadows has a stallion, Baylee, who is an incredible mover, check him out on their website. Aloha Acres horses seem to move well too. But I'm really new to the AMHR/AMHA horses so this is an uninformed opinion.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Mimi




- I will be sure to let Baylee know that he has another fan - he is such a big ham that it will add about 2" to his springy little steps.

Stac


----------



## ruffian (Jan 27, 2010)

Lutes' Komo Dandy, and his son Lutes' Komo BJ. Both have incredible action and both were National Champion Park and Viceroy winners.

I have a daughter of BJ:




This is just a pasture shot.

BJ is now owned by Jana Nichols of Double Diamond and Sherry at Short View Stables.

Komo is owned by Cammie Cavanaugh of Westwind Farms in Michigan

Both are under 34"


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks I will look into those horses too! I love Baylee, he wants to come live in Iowa!


----------



## picasso (Jan 27, 2010)

You might look at some of the Michigan horses. Taylor Pony Farm. They have a sale every Spring where they sell a lot of horses. Especially the Hartbreaker line. I bought a yearling filly last year of his that I hope to have be my driving horse next year. Heartbreaker is now hardshipped in to AMHR.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 27, 2010)

The CLR horses at Drew McDonalds are amazing movers - http://www.drewmcdannald.com.

I second the Taylors "Michigan" horses - you just cannot beat them when it comes to necks and movement!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jan 27, 2010)

The first breeder I think of when I think of under driving horses--especially here in the Midwest--is Century Farms, which is coincidentally also the breeder of Baylee. Alison's lead stallion--Bill Bailey--has produced a whole slew of successful halter and driving horses. I think just in 2009 he had three sons take top honors in driving classes at both the Worlds and the Nationals. Even the tiny son that we acquired last year has wonderful movement. You should check out their site.

As soon as I posted I thought of another one! Every year when Buckeye WCF posts their foals here on the forum, I'm really impressed by how pretty and pretty-moving they are.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 27, 2010)

SRF - The Slobody's if your wanting A/R horses that move like none other with unlimited driving potential....


----------



## picasso (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah, shame on me for not mentioning the CLR horses. They are AWESOME. I actually own two of them. One of which hasn't been shown yet. The other one CLRs Cruisin went National Grand Champion Pleasure Driving horse this year at Nationals. He is only a 3 year old. And on top of all the motion that he has, he also has an unbelievably sweet temperment. He's just a sweetheart, but when you hook his check, he knows what the job is he is supposed to be doing!!!!


----------



## Mominis (Jan 27, 2010)

I had misread your post, I thought you said you did not want an ASPC horse. I'd like to amend my post to add the Taylor's horses.

To Maple Hollow, I think you'd have to pry Baylee out of Stacy's cold dead hands. lol


----------



## Orkie (Jan 27, 2010)

I second those Century Farm horses!!! I happen to own a Bill Bailey son and he is one incredible horse himself. Only thing he is missing out on is the color. Standing at only 29.5 inches he is one little perfect package.


----------



## valshingle (Jan 27, 2010)

Well, I'd have to add Buckeroo and Little King Farm. Here is a Buckeroo grandson, Little Kings Brumby Buck, all of 32" that has been AMHA Single Fine Harness (Viceroy) World Champion or Reserve the past three years, with three different trainers.


----------



## mdegner (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes, we in Minnesota would also like to not only second, third, and fourth, the recommendation of Baylee.... but list him back in First Place.... we are getting verrrry close to having our own little Baylee hit the ground running...



Thanks Stacy


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 27, 2010)

Riverdance Farms here on the forum has some pretty nice-looking horses!



Mountain Meadows and I believe Oak Bay Acres (with Grosshill Dandy's Special Edition) also produce some lovely Single Pleasure competitors.

Leia


----------



## ClickMini (Jan 27, 2010)

Another Baylee lover!!! My little Baylee Boy is one heck of a mover, one of the best. And the best part is, he passed it on to his daughter!

Alladdin, son of Baylee:











his daughter, Fantasia:











I also have some daughters and a son of Sundance LB Troubadour that are outstanding movers. ASPC/AMHR.


----------



## picasso (Jan 27, 2010)

Here is one of my CLR boys. This is CLRs Crusin. He is a 3 year old in this picture. Nationals 2009.











The other one we own hasn't been shown yet.

Drew McDannald started his driving training.

John Rimmer had him in training last summer.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks guys I have in one day found like ten horses I would love to have but cant get LOL! Now I just have to wait until I can actually buy something. I have a good idea now of what I kind of want but I just hope those horses are still available later in the year! Hopefully my fiance doesnt look at this or he might get worried LOL, he is the one who wont let me buy another horse right now, he said I have to sell something to buy something...he hasnt figured out the collecting part of this yet



! Although I do have 20 horses already so he might have a point!


----------



## Mominis (Jan 27, 2010)

20!? Wow, I have to show that to my hubby. He's ribbing me about buying ONE! Of course he knows that my sanity (and thereby his) depend on having a horse in our lives, but he's drawing the line at one. lol


----------



## Littleum (Jan 27, 2010)

Prince Tennessee Monashee


----------



## MooreAcres (Jan 28, 2010)

The horses down at Sundance LB Stock Farm. I have found my love for the AMHR/ASPC cross, Arenosa bred horses. I have FOUR mares that were bred by Sundance and they all knock my socks off every time they cut loose out in the paddock. Leave me standing there with my jaw on the ground...we wont mention the drooling...


----------



## ClickMini (Jan 28, 2010)

Littleum, I am with you on that one as well. I have a granddaughter, through Celebrations Tennessee Tyme (Tymer). She is AWESOME!!! Has wins in both Single and Country, 2007 Reserve Champion All-Stars Ladies Single Pleasure, 2007 4th All-Stars in Open Single 32-34 and 3rd in Ammy, Reserve National Champion Country Pleasure Driving Mare, plus a win in her first CDE at the Prelim level in 2009 after taking 2008 off to have a foal. Just an amazing mare. Beyond movement, she has HEART. And she has Grands in halter as well. A TRUE all-around horse.






















And for those of you who are admiring Baylee at Mountain Meadows, a whole bunch of Stacy's breeding stock are also daughters of Tymer. So the Tymer/Baylee crosses are super hot!





This year, she is learning to be 1/2 of a pair for combined driving. I am really excited about she and Esprit!


----------



## stormy (Jan 28, 2010)

Lutes Komo Dandy fan here! Here is a grandson Oatmeal Acres Kan Hee Doo, some of you will remember his liberty performance this year at AMHR Nationals. Movement is 100% natural and passes on to his offspring.


----------



## Reble (Jan 28, 2010)

I must ask? Is the driving horses that have good leg action and stretch have longer bodies that help this bloodline for driving?


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 28, 2010)

Reble said:


> I must ask? Is the driving horses that have good leg action and stretch have longer bodies that help this bloodline for driving?


I think the angle of the leg, hip, and shoulder has more to do with action than length of body. My Shetland pony stallion is extremely short in the body and back, but he can move! In length of body, also, the ratio between their topline and their underline is what matters, too. They need a long underline to really let their legs stretch out, as you can kind of see in this picture:






That said, I have found good moving minis of all bloodlines. I think it's the individual horse, not really the farm or bloodline they come from, although some farms try to emphasize movement which definitely will increase your odds. I don't believe that a horse that can't move, bred to another horse that can't move, will randomly produce a big-moving horse. Hackneys are bred for movement through their conformation, and it breeds on.

And just beyond talent, your horse has to have trainability and a very forward attitude (think dressage, you don't want to be working hard to get your horse to move) to make the most of their talent under harness. This is a very important component.

Good luck in your search,

Andrea


----------



## MountainMeadows (Jan 28, 2010)

Rebel

You will probably get mixed answers on this questions -- yes, historically I can say, that the longer bodied horses gave us the best action. You will also hear that cowhocked horses will give you better action than straight legs. Personally, I believe that the neckset & shoulder layback are 2 of THE most important physical factors when looking at a potential driving horse. Next is going to be flexibility of the poll and slimness of neck - particularly in the throatlatch area. The hip must be full and strong enough for the horse to be able to really engage & power forward or else you will get an unbalanced look.

All that said - if the horse doesn't have the ATTITUDE to want to work and the WILL to win, you are probably not going to have a stellar driving horse - the horse will drive - and maybe even look really good - the the ring today is asking for just that little bit extra that ATTITUDE and WILL are going to bring to the party --- those are attributes that are not necessarily seen thru your typical conformation assessment. That is where breeding comes in - there are bloodlines that are known for their attitudes and willingness - and a lot of those horses are passing on not only the physical talent to be able to win the the disposition needed to take it to the next level.

Can you tell that I love the driving horse! It has been my passion for nearly 28 years and as the bar keeps getting raised higher and higher the challenge becomes greater and greater, but I would not have it any other way - that said, I do personally believe that there are limits on what we can expect of our horses and as their keepers we need to be congnizant of our repsonsibility to not ask more than they can give and realize that there are limits on ability as well as ambition.

Stacy


----------



## Reble (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Andrea and Stacy appreciate your replies.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, and especially pictures too



! Now my next question is which driving class would you put this filly in:





















She has great movement and does great in liberty but is she more country pleasure or could she make it in single pleasure???


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 28, 2010)

To answer (or not answer) which class this lovely mover would go into, I will refer you to a recent thread on the driving forum:

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=114232

So I would guess country, but suggest you wait to see how she looks once hooked. Now it also sounds like you want to put her in single pleasure?? Is that "better" than another driving class? Just wondering... by someone who plans to enter the new Classic Pleasure Class this year.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 28, 2010)

targetsmom said:


> To answer (or not answer) which class this lovely mover would go into, I will refer you to a recent thread on the driving forum:http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=114232
> 
> So I would guess country, but suggest you wait to see how she looks once hooked. Now it also sounds like you want to put her in single pleasure?? Is that "better" than another driving class? Just wondering... by someone who plans to enter the new Classic Pleasure Class this year.


I dont think any of the classes are better than others, I just already have western country and country pleasure horses, even a roadster horse, I just dont have a single pleasure with the extra action. For that filly I just was wondering which one she would fit better, I wont know how much action she will have under harness until next yr at least but just wondering on the guesses while she is at liberty. Thanks for the link I will check it out!


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 28, 2010)

That little chestnut filly definitely looks best suited for Country Pleasure.

At liberty, a Single Pleasure horse would have a lot more knee action.

Here are some of my past Single Pleasure horses at Liberty:

This is a Graham's bred horse.






These are Little Kings Buck On Broadways sons. These guys were full brothers, and this was their working trot, not really a "liberty" trot:






Remember, when the tail is flagged and they are at that "liberty" trot, they trot a lot bigger than they usually do under harness. Sometimes you can really get it out of them, but it takes a lot of work and more often than not, the horse can't sustain it and pull weight.

Not all great liberty horses are the Single Pleasure horses (although sometimes those trots... wow!) A good horse is a good horse, and your little filly looks like she's got a nice, collected, balanced trot. I think she will make a great driving horse!

Andrea


----------



## Getitia (Jan 28, 2010)

So many lovely horses posted - I too absolutely love a gorgeous horse that has gorgeous animated movement in both front and rear and it is what we strive to produce. Each year we make just a little more progress in achieving that goal.

We have a few pretty nice movers

- this is a Blue Boy Bred Mare - Flights of Fancy Cordon Blue

she was an AMHR National Grand in Open Pleasure Driving






Buckeye WCF Cicada Song - Arenosa bred

Also AMHR National Reserve Grand in Open Pleasure Driving






Here is Cascades Velvet Starlet - Rowdy breeding






One of my favorite most animated moving mares - Buckeye WCF Paposas Red Hot - Arenosa bred


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 28, 2010)

Here is the one I posted on the driving thread that I will add here: Aloha Acres Fashion By Magic -

loose in the pasture, no one chasing her:






Driving - late in the day at a Pinto show:






Now perhaps a better trainer could get her looking different, but I am happy with her.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 28, 2010)

Country Pleasure, definitely not Single. She's a lovely girl but does not appear to have enough freedom in her shoulder even at liberty to have that lift. I've always liked her though!

Leia


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Jan 28, 2010)

Getitia,

Post Bella's trotting photo on here! I would, but have no iddea how to!

dru


----------



## Lewella (Jan 28, 2010)

Leeana said:


> The CLR horses at Drew McDonalds are amazing movers - http://www.drewmcdannald.com.


The CLR stuff is line bred Wink's Showdeo Kid II who was the cover of Feb 2009 Journal.



Grassmere Farm always has line bred Wink's Showdeo Kid II ASPC/AMHR horses for sale.


----------



## [email protected] River (Jan 29, 2010)

Leeana said:


> SRF - The Slobody's if your wanting A/R horses that move like none other with unlimited driving potential....


Thank you so much for your kind words on our horses, Leeana!





Most of our driving horses stem from the Rhotens Little Dandy line..... IMO, that line is very potent when it comes to natural action, even if it is a Grand-daughter or grand-son...

As mentioned, Stacy Score breeds some beautiful moving horses with the Mountain Meadows prefix.

Here are a few of my Dandy bred driving horses: All Amateur trained and conditioned

SRF Revelette - Res. World Champion Single Pl. Driving and Park Harness - by a grand son of Rhotens Little Dandy and out of a Res. World champion Single Pl. horse






and Revelette's full sister, SRF Silhouette - Multi Top Ten Single Pl. Driving in AMHR and World Top Ten Country and Roadster horse






SRF Heiress... World top Ten in Country Pleasure - Rhotens Little Dandy grand-daughter






and this is the dam of Revelette and Silhouette - Leprechaun Acres Missy - Res. World Champ single Pl. - professionally trained






And as mentioned - and I have to remind myself whenever I watch my horses prance around the field - How a horse moves at liberty won't always be how they will move with a cart behind them.


----------



## mdegner (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Melinda:

I haven't been on in a few days and I just saw your post and my first thought was you need a Baylee baby. I see someone beat me to the punch on that suggestion. You should check with Stacy and see what she has. I'm happy to announce that we will be having our own Baylee baby born on the farm here in late march early april (Mountain Meadows Tymers Savannah is the dam). I'm pretty sure we won't be selling it though.....

Best, Mary


----------



## Mominis (Jan 30, 2010)

What I like about the Baylee horses isn't so much that they have the high knee action that you were asking about (though, obviously they do), but it is more in the way that they move. It's my opinion that Baylee's shoulder is structured in such a way that it allows for him to move so freely out of the shoulder. In this respect, his motion is less 'sewing machine' and more park-y, in my humble opinion. Not to mention he's so doggone cute!


----------



## King Park (Jan 30, 2010)

HI

I think the SMHC horses have nice movement. Im going to try SMHC Ringmaster in harness.

*
*




Photo from SMHC's Ringmaster's YouTube video






The day he arrived at my place after a 2 month quarantine from USA to Australia. Movement is au naturale!






Very interesting topic. Love it!

Samantha

King Park

http://www.sabledesign.com/kingpark


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jan 30, 2010)

Ringmaster is a beautiful boy!

Another key thing to remember is how a horse works at liberty or when being chased with a whip or bag is not always how they will move when in cart often they are 2 very different things for many years. If truly looking for movement make sure you ask for driving pictures as well is my humble advice.

Movement is great however you also need to have the proper neck set and build to be able to flex at the poll without a proper headset it is hard to have a winning driving horse

There are a lot of different lines with tons of potential I really like Jet Set Go myself


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jan 30, 2010)

Taylors have the Michigan's bloodlines and they are great driving horses and do very well in halter as well. Looking forward in visiting with all the Taylors for their annual get together in May and see some great friends there too....they are alot of fun..the whole Taylor family is a hoot.


----------



## Skylight_minis (Jan 30, 2010)

I have some mares with incredible movement. They are just registered as minis but they have shetland blood. The most common denominator is Shadow Oaks Paul Bunyan. My mare sugar is a granddaughter and he's listed twice in the pedigree. My avatar is one of Sugars daughters just look at her pick up her feet! The fillied dad was a very old style mini so all the moves came from Sugars line. My dream girl is also Sugars daughter Dream girl can move too. The rescue mare i got last year is a bit on the heavy set stocky side you wouldnt look twice at her in less you seen her moving then you'd do a double take and look like



how is that tank moving like that? She traces back to paul bunyan too. I dont know much about him but seems strange that both mares would move similar and have the same horse in the back ground.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 30, 2010)

King Park said:


> HI
> I think the SMHC horses have nice movement. Im going to try SMHC Ringmaster in harness.
> 
> *
> *




I absolutely LOVE this horse!!! I want a mare that is an exact replica of him!!!!!











Thanks for all of the comments I think I am definitely going to find a horse that is already broke to drive so I know that it keeps the action under harness! I am going to start working some of my horses this year to see how they do I guess I will have to decide their class after I get them going fairly well! I loved seeing all of your different horses and the different ways they moved, pictures are very helpful!


----------



## King Park (Jan 30, 2010)

Photo from SMHC's Ringmaster's YouTube video






Very interesting topic. Love it!

Samantha

King Park

http://www.sabledesign.com/kingpark

I absolutely LOVE this horse!!! I want a mare that is an exact replica of him!!!!!











Thanks for all of the comments I think I am definitely going to find a horse that is already broke to drive so I know that it keeps the action under harness! I am going to start working some of my horses this year to see how they do I guess I will have to decide their class after I get them going fairly well! I loved seeing all of your different horses and the different ways they moved, pictures are very helpful!

lol.. so am I!Im looking for a wife for Ringmaster to import to Australia.

Good luck finding a suitable horse. Looks like there are some fabulous suggestions here. I am no expert on harness so I will be re-reading the replies





Samantha


----------



## Mominis (Jan 31, 2010)

Ringmaster is he horse that started me on this journey of getting into miniatures. I was flipping through stuff on youtube, came across his video and watched it a million times. After that, I started looking around and now a few months later, I own one! You have one awesome boy there.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I too, love movement in horses. Probably my two best ones for movement (well to be honest the girls dont move much - those lazy boogers!) are my boys. . .here are the both of them

LNL White Gold - AMHA reg/AMHR pending - 33.5". . .He is a LNL bred horse from LNL Farms in Alabama he goes back to Stouts lines






Josiah One - AMHR only - 32.5". . .He is a Shadowood Miniature Horse Farms bred horse from only a few miles away from my home. He goes back to some nice farm names as well but can't exactly remember at the moment (brain freeze from this ice storm we're getting over!)






Obviously they aren't the best but both of them will start driving here soon. . .and of course I am looking to get an ASPC horse in the next year with some MAJOR movement


----------

